# musician, writer, INFP...but I repeat myself...



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

well it probably has something to do with there not being much music choice on the moon.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

hi Matthew! thanks for making music for us 1%ers! whether by choice or by default  do you have a link on your page? i'm a musician too  Just started writing songs, trying to teach myself guitar. see you around!


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

This is a wierd coincidence. I read the title of this thread and thought, Holy Crap! I know an INFP whos in a band and has written a little and is named Matthew... then I went to your profile and saw your picture and that you were not this person. :crazy: Anyway, welcome.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------

